# haha thats the second time!!



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

second time in a month for this pair to breed. just doing a little bragging as this is first time i ever had fish spawn. had lots of livebearers, but never eggs. thats the happy couple guarding their eggs. i am led to beleive the plants had a lot to do with it. i am going to pull the bogwood from the tank along with the parents so the angels dont have a feast again. thanks for looking.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Those're some pretty firemouths! How about some fry when they're an inch? Heheh.

My Thorichthys sp. 'Mixteco Blue' look like they're about to do it again. (Last time was their first...the eggs got eaten).

Good luck raising them...Thorichthys cichlids are a delight


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

maybe we could work out a trade when your fry arrive?


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Cichlid parental skills are in there own world of truly amazing experience to see. The first time I had some apistos breed I could hardly stop watching the fry and the parents. A unique experience. 

And with that my killifish arrived today and would be really cool if they spawned even though they don't raise their fry. Oh and my Laetacara dorsigeras. Those two better get the hokie pokie on soon. :lol: I want to see them change color and raise some fry.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

mm12463 said:


> Cichlid parental skills are in there own world of truly amazing experience to see.


I agree, even if I'm not having the best day, watching those Cichlid parents always puts a smile on my face.

Congrats on your new development.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice! Congrats! I myself am trying to get my Dicrossus filamentosus to breed right now. I think they are still a little young though. Good luck with your firemouths!


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Gotta second Error, nice lookin' Firemouths. Keep us posted.


----------

